# 420 BABY...."WAKE N BAKE "



## N2TORTS (Apr 20, 2013)

LQQK WHO'S PiP'N
Good ol' 420 baby .....I figure this guy will be "smokin' " ...Hot! 








JD~


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2013)

You got babies shaking and baking all over the place. Extra large egg still looking good?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 20, 2013)

wellington said:


> You got babies shaking and baking all over the place. Extra large egg still looking good?




Matter of fact Barb.... sure is .. and once again thank you for the most wonderful book I have ever received...." I cherish it very highly" it's up in a protective case on the mantle! 
Ya got some good Karma' coming to ya kiddo~

JD~


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2013)

Your so very Welcome Jeff. It truly was my pleasure. A Thank you just wasn't enough for the beautiful plumerias you sent me. Hopefully next year I can show off their blooms


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 20, 2013)

Veryyy nice. How many clutches are you juggling right now?


----------



## tyrs4u (Apr 20, 2013)

What a great birthday/Hatch Day


N2TORTS; question. Do you have a site or something to reference to know what to do from 'Pip' to 3 months of life? Like what to put them in; temp; feed? 1st time hatching Reds; and still novice in some parts... I just want to make sure each Tort survives =-]


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 20, 2013)

tyrs4u said:


> What a great birthday/Hatch Day
> 
> 
> N2TORTS; question. Do you have a site or something to reference to know what to do from 'Pip' to 3 months of life? Like what to put them in; temp; feed? 1st time hatching Reds; and still novice in some parts... I just want to make sure each Tort survives =-]





Mr. "R" ... yes I have a website....WWW.TORTOISECOVE.COM.. Mine does have some references , but an *excellent* source of info by one of our more experienced members try ..... http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/ I like both of them ~

JD~




Millerlite said:


> Veryyy nice. How many clutches are you juggling right now?



Well ... right now ... about 65 eggs from 5 different mothers.


----------



## tyrs4u (Apr 20, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> tyrs4u said:
> 
> 
> > What a great birthday/Hatch Day
> ...


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 20, 2013)

So you pretty much have Christmas every few months lol. Very nice job and you must have some very happy mamas to be putting out such wonderful babies.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 20, 2013)

Millerlite said:


> So you pretty much have Christmas every few months lol. Very nice job and you must have some very happy mamas to be putting out such wonderful babies.



Mr. Miller .... yea it is an exciting thing to whitness, but none-the-less ...A LOT OF WORK........time , dedication among other things. 
Thanks for the Kuddo's !

JD~


----------



## sibi (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice bunch JD. You are truly a dedicated breeder. If I ever branch out beyond sullies, I'd like to get one of your babies.


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 21, 2013)

what an amazing moment to watch all your hardwork and care bear these sweet little torts........ people like you keep these animals going and sustain against all the challenges and human destruction they face....keep up the good work and keep us updated


----------

